# I lost my job today



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I was at that job as a Spanish Interpreter for slightly over a year. Since I have been trying to look for a girlfriend I did the stupid mistake of flirting with several female employees throughout my time there. I got in trouble several times. The first time was back in Nov of last year (about two months into the job) They gave me a verbal warning for flirting with some female workers there and changed me to the other office. Some time passed but in June I came back to the same office after a schedule change and I tried again. In August I flirted with two other girls there and they reported me once again (different women) I was very stupid to do this because one of them had a boyfriend and another one was married. This time they did a much bigger investigation and they gave me a final warning. After that I never talked to women in the office anymore but I did the stupid mistake of staring at them sometimes which caused them to report me once again last week.

This week on Wednesday they did another meeting and they told me that there had been further complains. I denied it obviously even though I knew that I had stared at them. They also told me that due to the write up from August even though my performance had been excellent I would not get the October raise or even the January raise. Today at noon they did another meeting and they told me that since there had been more complaints after my final written warning. They were letting me go. That's when I knew my world was now upside down. It took me nine months in 2016 to find this job and since they fired me due to what they consider sexual harassment I might not find another time soon. 

Most likely I will lose my car which I had started making payments for just in March. My credit will be completely ruined since I will not be able to pay my cell phone bill either.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah this is so self inflicted. Why flirt if you clearly knew they were taken (2nd group of women)? They must of really felt uncomfortable for them to report it. Just learn from this.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe you'll take this as a lesson learned but I highly doubt it.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Calix64 said:


> because one of them had a boyfriend and another one was married.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have poor sexual boundaries. Better work on that.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Years ago, I tried flirting with a single girl I liked at a previous job. She got so angry. It's discouraging where SA losers are seen just the same as dom and dumped into the creep category. Then I see a normie skilled "player" guy flirt with all the pretty girls and get them to call him, when he already had a hot blonde gf almost ten years younger. It's really lopsided. Today, I've given up, and won't try anything again unless I win the lotto.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Obviously, work on learning how to control yourself. Or, expect more problems.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

sorry you lost your job. not sure about your flirting problems but seems pretty much outweighed by being unemployed right now. hope you can find a new job.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

ratherunique said:


> Obviously, work on learning how to control yourself. Or, expect more problems.


Yup. This will end any sort of career.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Let this serve as a warning to the other men.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Samething happened to some guy at my previous job. He would flirt with his girl and she would always bring up her husband in their conversation. She eventually reported him when he bought her some panties. You all have to understand that just because we have an admitted sex offender in the white house doesn't mean that guys should sexually harras women.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

nubly said:


> Samething happened to some guy at my previous job. He would flirt with his girl and she would always bring up her husband in their conversation. She eventually reported him when he bought her some panties. You all have to understand that just because we have an admitted sex offender in the white house doesn't mean that guys should sexually harras women.


i thought this would be your first ever legit post on SAS as a human being but nope....

who's paying you?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

nubly said:


> You all have to understand that just because we have an admitted sex offender in the white house doesn't mean that guys should sexually harras women.


I think I remember hearing this clip, where he talked about taking a married female reporter furniture shopping, thinking that that would get her interested in him. But it didn't work out as he imagined. Let that disappointment from the president's life also serve as a warning.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear this.
You cannot change what has happened already but you can change the future.
Learn from this mistake.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

I wonder what you call flirting because I never had problems like that. I suppose it's a difference between flirting vs vulgar. Still sorry to hear u lost your job.


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

Learn to control yourself. I mean, you were warned multiple times, are we really supposed to feel bad for you?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Let this serve as a warning to the other men.


First off, I'm laughing. Mods, please forgive me, but the comment is infantile and neurotic at best. Still, I'm curious and drunk (very drunk). So I'll delete the comment at a later date if warranted, but I don't think any adult will argue with me. I'm only curious how she came to this perspective.

@*Ms kim* Your comment makes me curious. Serve as a warning for what? Male sexual desire? Is that unnatural in your eyes? Your comment strikes me as utterly hostile and perhaps vicious. Can you explain why it is so 'sinful' for men to express their desire for women, in any venue, including the workplace? I'll grant you that the OP may have been vulgar in his advances, that's common among the young and inexperienced, but do you begrudge him his enthusiasm?

God forgive me I'm drunk, but I really would like to understand the attitude.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

@Vladimere My post will make perfect sense to you when you are sober. So come back to it later on.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> @*Vladimere* My post will make perfect sense to you when you are sober. So come back to it later on.


Still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

@Vladimere You say OP is young & inexperienced. At what age would you recommend someone stop being young &i nexperienced in this matter? If you were the parent of a small boy who went about the playground saying rude things to his female peers & should the parents of those girls complain to you would you react like this:

Male sexual desire? Is that unnatural in your eyes? Your comment strikes me as utterly hostile and perhaps vicious. Can you explain why it is so 'sinful' for boys to express their desire for girls, in any venue, including the playground?

I'll grant you that the boy may have been vulgar in his advances, that's common among the young and inexperienced, but do you begrudge him his enthusiasm?

*Unwanted attention*: does it mean anything to you? Nothing is wrong with flirting, but *choose carefully* whom you flirt with by making sure that the flirting is *welcomed*, because it may end up ruining your reputation & career. Ask OP about it.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> @*Vladimere* You say OP is young & inexperienced. At what age would you recommend someone stop being young &i nexperienced in this matter? If you were the parent of a small boy who went about the playground saying rude things to his female peers & should the parents of those girls complain to you would you react like this:


If I were the parent of a small boy, nothing he could do would be motivated by sexual desires. Let's not make things up.



Ms kim said:


> *Unwanted attention*: does it mean anything to you? Nothing is wrong with flirting, but *choose carefully* whom you flirt with by making sure that the flirting is *welcomed*, because it may end up ruining your reputation & career. Ask OP about it.


OP says he was flirting. I don't consider that rude behavior. Still, he was looking for a girlfriend and flirted with two women who were already taken. I don't understand his reasoning.

How is anyone supposed to read your mind? If OP's attention (and I think he was just vulgar. and oddly, I've seen women respond to that too, but there is different ways of flirting) was unwanted, why did they not tell him themselves? Is it too much for women to assert their lack of interest? Still, do you think being rude is reason to be fired? I don't. I think he just needs to take a different approach, not starve to death. Either way, I'm glad you said nothing is wrong with flirting.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Vladimere said:


> I wonder what you call flirting because I never had problems like that. I suppose it's a difference between flirting vs vulgar. Still sorry to hear u lost your job.


I would also like to know exactly what he said. Usually a bit of mild flirting won't get complaints. There's a guy at my workplace who does it all the time and he hasn't been fired. Like when a girl came in wearing a shirt that revealed her bare shoulder he said 'look at that shoulder!"


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ms kim said:


> @*Vladimere* You say OP is young & inexperienced. At what age would you recommend someone stop being young &i nexperienced in this matter? If you were the parent of a small boy who went about the playground saying rude things to his female peers & should the parents of those girls complain to you would you react like this:
> 
> Male sexual desire? Is that unnatural in your eyes? Your comment strikes me as utterly hostile and perhaps vicious. Can you explain why it is so 'sinful' for boys to express their desire for girls, in any venue, including the playground?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's only wanted if you are good looking. Then you can sexually harass and get away with it.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

OutsideR1 said:


> Yeah it's only wanted if you are good looking. Then you can sexually harass and get away with it.


Well, there is a little saying: puss & dog don't have the same luck.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Well, there is a little saying: puss & dog don't have the same luck.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


Yes, that's life. And I will tell you something further, what's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> what's good for the goose is not good for the gander.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


Not sure why that lady has puffs of cloud coming from her head, but I hope she's ok.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

The temptation to flirt openly with someone who catches your eye can be hard to resist, especially in the workplace since you see them all the time. However, as someone else in the forum stated, choose carefully. And for the love of GOD if you get warned multiple times, _do not _take it lightly. It can really turn your world upside down. It's hard enough trying to make it through this world with the issues that we all have but don't make it harder on yourself if you can avoid it. Sorry you lost your job, hopefully you will learn how to avoid this type of behavior in the future so that it won't be counterproductive. I hope you find something else soon.


----------



## mimi2772 (Sep 25, 2017)

keep work and play separate. and learn to respect women boundaries and realize they're there to work and go home. unless they come onto you, I wouldn't try at work again.


----------



## noclawsonme (Oct 17, 2016)

dang  goodluck


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ms kim said:


> Well, there is a little saying: puss & dog don't have the same luck.


At least you can be honest.


----------

